# Wedding



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WOW!!!!!!!!! What a week-end--------Saturday My oldest Grandson was married to the love of his life In Harvey Mi at the Harvey Baptist Church--[few miles from our home]--great Reception Yooper style--[wildlife display too]---Than on Memorial Day---some f
View attachment 2953
riends and I walked 5 miles with The Warrior Relife Fund to remember our fallen Heroes---at the end of the walk said a prayer and moment sile
View attachment 2952
nce---raised money along the way for the fund that assist local families durning a military related crisis------sb-----p.s. my legs are sore







View attachment 2951
Kayla--Andy and me*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad you had a good time Skip, lose the dress shoes, throw on some hunting boots and your good to go.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Give our best to the Kayla and Andy Skip.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys look GREAT Skip ! And they look happy I am glad for all of you. Nice shirt ! And...nice vest, he is going to fit right in !


----------

